# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  otvarati zatvorenu temu ili ne?

## aleksandra70vanja

mjesecima je aktivna tema o glasanju
zadnje dane se zahuktala
i zatvorena je
ja sam za to da se opet otvori
možemo li mi kao korisnici foruma to predložiti?
što uopće drugi korisnici misle
bi li otvarali ili ne?

----------


## LEIRmam

Ajme Alex, pa čitaš mi misli!!! Baš se danas spojim i vidim da je tema zaključana i točno sam pomislila ovo što si ti napisala - možemo li mi ikako utjecati da se tema ipak nastavi, pročišćena od eventualnih nedoličnih sadržaja. Nisam baš primjetila (osim par izuzetaka) da ima nešto previše udaraca ispod pojasa, a ja kao laik u nekim stvarima baš volim pročitati tuđa mišljenja i vidjeti kako neke činjenice izgledaju iz "drugog kuta". Ja sam svakako za!!!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ajde da se i mi složimo  :Grin:

----------


## LEIRmam

Još pogotovo ako uzmeš u obzir da sam JA pokretačica te teme  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

I ja sam za. Citam ono o braniteljima i hocu dijani napisati kako mm, nosioc spomenice, misli o satorasima isto sto i zoki i matic. A ne mogu  :Grin:

----------


## mamitzi

obzirom da mi je doca propisao mirovanje, prvo što sam učinila kad sam umotala nogu je bilo da napokon pročitam ciejlu temu (koju povremeno pratim s posla kao i forum općenito), napišem ono što me  baš ljuti i gle storma ju je zaključala.
mogu reći i ovdje, možda je zadnji kucnuo čas; jako me živcir, (svih mojih deset godina na forumu) kad se netko fokusira na krivca (šećer, ugljikohidrati, formula, milanović) i očekuje istomišljeničku sljedbu. kako uopće povjerovati da u životima svih nas samo netko ili nešto je krivac? i kako misliti da bi svi trebali misliti isto i ljutiti se kad nije tako?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

čitam mirovanje pa mi prvo padne na pamet...
onda pročitam umotanu nogu

----------


## mamitzi

pasti preko psa je puno bezbolnije nego biti nenadano trudna (ne bi htjela nikog uvrijediti, za mene nije još jedna trudnoća prije svega zbog zdravstvenih problema)

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

za pasti preko psa nego ispit  :Smile: 

Storma, otvori, živo me zanima što bi Dijana rekla na Reinerovu vožnju preko granice

----------


## čokolada

Isto sto i za Grabar-Kitarovićkinu ili Oreskovicevu. To su sticene osobe kojim policija čisti cestu i kad idu na more. Nisi valjda ocekivala da ce bilo koja vlast biti uz narod u koloni? (Ajoj, da, bi oni, ali sigurnosne službe ne daju.)

----------


## spajalica

> pasti preko psa je puno bezbolnije nego biti nenadano trudna (ne bi htjela nikog uvrijediti, za mene nije još jedna trudnoća prije svega zbog zdravstvenih problema)



Aaaaa pa imenjakinjo kako? 
A za trudnocu bilo je to prije koliko? 7 godina  :lool:  obozavam te fotke tebe na ljubicastoj fotelji. Nezaboravan docek.
Ubit ce me  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Mojca

> čitam mirovanje pa mi prvo padne na pamet...
> onda pročitam umotanu nogu



Imala sam istu reakciju. 

A, kako je pas, smijem pitati?  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne, nisam mislila 
niti mislim da je napravio ne znam što neočekivano
ali on bi prvi to dao na sva zvona da je to napravio netko iz suparničke stranke

odgovaram čoksi

----------


## LEIRmam

Baš ste lukavo zaobišle temu o glasovanju i dajete komentare ovdje... Samo čekajte da vas adminice skuže, biti će još jedna zaključana tema više na forumu :Smile: . Storma, pliz, kaj se čeka?

----------


## Beti3

Nekoliko zanimljivih i poprilicno posjecenih tema je zaključano zadnjih mjeseci.
Zašto? Hmmm, ne znam.
I nisu se otvorile  :Smile: 
O opomenama neću... :Smile: 
Ni o banu zutojminuti. Još nije skinut.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ovo je roditeljski forum
i možda stvarno nije mjesto za politiziranje 
a opet
nije roditeljstvo samo porod kod kuće, pelene i cijepljenje 
roditelji imaju i život i interese mimo djeteta
a politika je ono što utječe i na nas i na našu djecu
kako ide ona izreka, ako se ti ne baviš politikom, politika će se baviti tobom

----------


## mamitzi

(mojca, pas je dobro. spajalica, sjećam se kad sam pala preko nenadane trudnoće i plakala na dočeku ng).
politika je važna tema za nas jer može pojesti našu djecu.
za mene osobno, bolje je da sa pala preko psa nego u izbornu kotao

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Otkljucaj, otkljucaj, otkljucaj!  :Grin: 

Tko nije na "mirovanje" pomislio svasta? Ja sam pomislila i "Eto svi idu na trece, Casa i na cetvrto, samo se ti premisljas".  :Grin: 




> mogu reći i ovdje, možda je zadnji kucnuo čas; jako me živcir, (svih mojih deset godina na forumu) kad se netko fokusira na krivca (šećer, ugljikohidrati, formula, milanović) i očekuje istomišljeničku sljedbu. kako uopće povjerovati da u životima svih nas samo netko ili nešto je krivac? i kako misliti da bi svi trebali misliti isto i ljutiti se kad nije tako?


Vjerujem da je ta percepcija o "nisi" bas jaka, ne slozite sa mnom, al bas mi se cini da se na toj temi propituje sve i svasta, i malo je onih, i s jedne i druge strane koji ocekuju istomisljenicku sljedbu. Bas se svasta dalo procitat.
I ne mislim da na roditeljskom forumu nije mjesto ovoj temi, bas je, jer mi je bas stalo do toga gdje mi djeca zive i gdje ce sutra zivjeti.

----------


## meda

Ja ne vidim smisao u zakljucavanju teme. Taman su ljudi poceli raspravljati. Ne kuzim zakljucavanje kad netko brani stav koji djeli pola hrvatske. Sta vi mislite da ce ti ljudi i stavovi nestat zakljucavanjem? Ili ono o izbjeglicama. Pa ljudi imaju predrasude i imaju pravo na njih na kraju krajeva. Treba se boriti protiv predrasuda, al ne nasiljem...cenzurom, baniranjem itd. Nego argumentima.

----------


## Tanči

> za pasti preko psa nego ispit 
> 
> Storma, otvori, živo me zanima što bi Dijana rekla na Reinerovu vožnju preko granice



Pa rekao je sam Reiner novinaru RTL-a: da je to njegov auto, da je njegova žena vozila i da nas je zeznuo...
Bome je.
I ne samo on.
Temu treba otključati!

----------


## Peterlin

I ja sam za to da se tema otključa. Nisam puno ondje pisala, ali sam čitala i mislm da bi nam svima dobro došlo vježbanje tolerancije. Ne moramo se oko svega slagati.

----------


## suncokret

ja sam za oključavanje. 
ne zato jer je riječ o konstruktivnoj raspravi, ako se promatra kao debata suprotstavljenih mišljenja tema je potpuno promašena.
za razgovor je potrebno dvoje.
ali je iznimno edukativna, a i utješna-utješno je vidjeti da postoje ljudi koji gledaju unaprijed-a ne unazad.

----------


## AdioMare

Valjda se jedinoj meni činilo da nije vodila nikuda. Zadnjih par stranica čisto šoranje.

----------


## cvijeta73

A mislim, tesko da je prava debata kad je jedino dijana branila misljenje pola hrvatske  :Undecided:  leirmama se i nije bas nesto pretrgla, jedino je tu i tamo dala podrsku dijani. I par ostalih, al nista vise od toga. I onda se dobija taj vjecni dojam kad si sam protiv svih, meni isto vise dojadilo stalno se na postove iste forumasice osvrtati i istu prozivati. A moras, sta ces  :Grin:

----------


## bella77

Za otkljucavanje. 
Nisam tamo komentirala, barem ne od kad se zahuktalo, ali sam pratila. 
Interesantno je citati obje strane, iako sigurno nitko nece uvjeriti drugu stranu da je u pravu, ali svakako daje uvid u tijek misli koji je meni jako tesko dokuciti kad se radi o stavovima s kolima se ne slazem. 
Takodjer mi je ugodno citati kvalitetne i dobro srocene argumente s kojima se slazem, ali ih nikad tako dobro ne bih mogla srociti...

----------


## AdioMare

Ma čak ni nisam mislila na to, iako ima i toga. Meni teže pada dojam da te 'suprotstavljeno mišljenje' gadja svim sredstvima, od neprovjerenih informacija, poluistina, preko laži i podmetanja. Ne vidim smisao takve rasprave. Ono, idem te polit kantom govana samo da te što bolje i više uvrijedim i pokažem kako si grozan, ti biraču desnice ili ljevice.

----------


## Riječanka

ni ja nisam posebno pogođena zatvaranjem teme, ovo na kraju je bilo baš frustrirajuće. dojma sam da smo zbog ideološke podjele svi postali neka vrsta invalida - dio nas slijep na jedno oko i gluh na jedno uho - jedni na lijevo, drugi na desno. da iste stvari možemo toliko različito vidjeti i interpretirati, pa mi kao da ne živimo u istoj državi, ne govorimo istim jezikom, razlike su tolike da nemam ni najmanju nadu da će u skoro vrijeme napokon prestati te podjele i postati jednom stvarno nebitno čiji je djed bio ustaša a čiji partizan. jednostavno, nema nam pomoći...

----------


## AdioMare

Točno to, Rijecanka!

----------


## meda

> A mislim, tesko da je prava debata kad je jedino dijana branila misljenje pola hrvatske  leirmama se i nije bas nesto pretrgla, jedino je tu i tamo dala podrsku dijani. I par ostalih, al nista vise od toga. I onda se dobija taj vjecni dojam kad si sam protiv svih, meni isto vise dojadilo stalno se na postove iste forumasice osvrtati i istu prozivati. A moras, sta ces


Pa ona jedina opstaje tu s tim nacinom razmisljanja. Nema veze sto je neravnomjeran odnos snaga. Nije to natjecanje. I nece niko nikad pobijedit. Jer nije taj sukob na nivou logike. Nego na nivou vrijednosti do kojih drzimo. A to je iznad logike. Al mozemo se uciti tolerirati jedni druge, tj.drugacije vijednosti.

----------


## cvijeta73

> da će u skoro vrijeme napokon prestati te podjele i postati jednom stvarno nebitno čiji je djed bio ustaša a čiji partizan. jednostavno, nema nam pomoći...


Inace me nervia raspudic, al nasmija me kad je zavapio nakon mostovih eskapada, vratite nam ustase i pqrtizane, molim vas, nemojte vise o reformama ako boga znate  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Za otkljucavanje. 
> Interesantno je citati obje strane, iako sigurno nitko nece uvjeriti drugu stranu da je u pravu, ali svakako daje uvid u tijek misli koji je meni jako tesko dokuciti kad se radi o stavovima s kolima se ne slazem. 
> Takodjer mi je ugodno citati kvalitetne i dobro srocene argumente s kojima se slazem, ali ih nikad tako dobro ne bih mogla srociti...



potpis

i bilo mi je ne samo ugodno, nego i utješno
jer nekad me hvata strah kada vidim kako razmišlja, kako su rekli, pola populacije u hrvatskoj

----------


## LEIRmam

Cvijeta, nisam se doista pretrgla sa komentarima, iskreno iz razloga što su se počele spominjati činjenice o kojima nisam imala pojma, a baš me zanimalo kako će se rasprava dalje razvijati. Razveselilo me što se ubacila i Šafran čije postove volim čitati. A najviše nisam pisala iz razloga što gotovo sve što je Dijana izrekla bih izrekla i ja, pa čemu se ponavljati, ispalo bi kako joj "čuvam leđa". Svakako sam za otvaranje rasprave, ali bez ružnih tonova i vrijeđanja. Zapravo mi je i nepojmljivo da si moderatorice uzimaju za pravo zaključavati temu, jer im eto nije po volji. Bez uvrede svima, ali po mom mišljenju dok god nema vrijeđanja i govora mržnje (a držim da ga ovdje nije bilo), ljudima bi trebalo dati slobodu izražavanja. A ako je nekome tema mučna, nečitljiva ili zamorna - neka ne čita. I ja se iz istog razloga klonim onog ireligioznog topica i baš mi ništa ne fali :Grin:

----------


## LEIRmam

> Takodjer mi je ugodno citati kvalitetne i dobro srocene argumente s kojima se slazem, ali ih nikad tako dobro ne bih mogla srociti...


Potpis! Baš tako i ja, sto puta napišem post, pa obrišem jer ne znam kako bih kvalitetno izrazila tijek misli, pa mi je super kada pročitam post svog istomišljenika napisan na način kako sam ja željela :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

moderatorice nisu ključale jer im nije po volji
ključale su jer su sigurno dobile prijave nekih postova 
a ne mogu pročitati samo taj post
već i ono što je dovelo do njega 
razumijem ih da im treba vremena da to prožvakaju
jer tamo je stvarno bilo svega

----------


## AdioMare

Neka pati, koga smeta (...)  :Sing: 
 :lool: 

Čujte, istini za volju postoji i ona druga polovina Hrvatske. Nikad se nisam osjećala u debeloj manjini, ali je, prilično često me obeshrabrivala brzvoljnost jednih i goropadnost drugih.

----------


## AdioMare

Što sam gore s onim pjesmuljkom htjela reci...
Da mi je stvarno smiješno kad čujem savjete tipa: ne čitaj ako ti smeta, ne gledaj ako te dira - ma koliko bili dobronamjerni.

----------


## Lili75

A ne znam sta bih rekla bilo je vrijedjanja i omalovazavanja kad bi tema mogla ici u smjeru iznosenja stavova na lijep nacin bez konstantnog napadanja to bi bilo lijepo.

iskreno ja se teme klonim  jer mi nije izazivala bas lijepe emocije.

Vjezbanje tolerancije nam treba svima.

----------


## Dijana

> Ono, idem te polit kantom govana samo da te što bolje i više uvrijedim i pokažem kako si grozan, ti biraču desnice ili ljevice.


Možda ne bi bilo zgoreg prisjetiti se tko je počeo s "kantom govana"? 

Ali zapravo je jasno da je taj post zapravo smetao samo vrlo, vrlo rijetkima, i da se takav način diskursa ovdje na rodi lijepo udomaćio. To je valjda ono gledanje "(u)naprijed", a ne "(u)nazad". 
Jer mene valjda ne bi trebalo biti strah kako o "meni" razmišlja pola populacije u Hrvatskoj. Ili su to one "vrijednosti kojih se držimo"? A koje li su to "moje" "kužne" vrijednosti, pa su toliko neshvatljive, nisam imala priliku pročitati na temi.

Eto, javih se i ja na ovu "para-temu", sad vjerojatno možemo očekivati i njeno ključanje .

----------


## AdioMare

Bože, ko u osnovnoj školi, tko je počeo.
Ali mogla si ti stati na loptu! Ja sam se ispričala, Zuska je dobila opomenu, moderatori odreagirali na prijavu...
Međutim, nije ti to bilo dovoljno, zar ne?

----------


## AdioMare

duplo

----------


## Dijana

> Bože, ko u osnovnoj školi, tko je počeo.
> Ali mogla si ti stati na loptu! Ja sam se ispričala, Zuska je dobila opomenu, moderatori odreagirali na prijavu...
> Međutim, nije ti to bilo dovoljno, zar ne?


Osnovna škola je vrlo bitna, tu se uče početci logičkog razmišljanja. Znači ako nešto već idemo sagledavati, idemo od početka, ne selektivno.
Ti znaš kad si se ti ispričala, i moderatori znaju kad su odreagirali..

Više nego dovoljno da je očito što na rodi "igra"..

----------


## LEIRmam

> Što sam gore s onim pjesmuljkom htjela reci...
> Da mi je stvarno smiješno kad čujem savjete tipa: ne čitaj ako ti smeta, ne gledaj ako te dira - ma koliko bili dobronamjerni.


Oprosti ako sam te iziritirala komentarom, zaista nisam imala namjeru, ja samo kažem kako ja funkcioniram, barem na ovom forumu. Zbilja, ništa loše nisam mislila

----------


## AdioMare

Prestari smo mi za osnovnu školu, tko je samo prošao kroz nju, njegova stvar.

Ispričala sam se kad sam pročitala da te uvrijedilo. Neću ti lagati kako sam previdjela taj jedan dio podugackog posta jer nisam, iskreno ti sad kažem da sam ga vidjela. Ali ja tako mislim iako mi nije svejedno što tebe to tako vrijeđa. Da birači HDZ -a imaju nekih problema s osnovnoškolskom logikom, da. Ajde, ono s moralom bih izbacila, ne mislim osobno tako iako se, na kraju krajeva, logički može izvući i takav zaključak - onaj tko hoće.
Moderatore neću braniti, imaju ljudi dar govora i sami ali takve klopke za desnicare mi se ne da niti teoretski demontiravati jer ne znam što bih napravila ja da negdje volontiram već dugi niz godina, a opetovano me handre s ove ili one strane. Za poludit!

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam što itko ima poludit na činjenice, pa ni moderatori..Ako nekog to iritira, onda treba u startu zabraniti SVE političke teme na forumu i ok.

Vidiš, i meni su glasači sdp-a nejasni, i nejasno mi je kako ne vide ono što ja vidim. Ali neću se doticati ničijeg mozga, morala ni poštenja.

Al tebi hvala, jer, ajd, barem mi moral valjda nije upitan, ako već sve ostalo jest..

----------


## AdioMare

Dijana, s mojim mišljenjem o HDZ - u i njegovim biracima ti i tko već želi može straznjicu obrisati, ne's ti, ali interpretirati nečije riječi lažno da bi se potkrijepili vlastiti stavove mi je nepojmljivo i nedopustivo.

Budući da na mnoge čitače tema djeluje edukativno, kako sami kazu, naše riječi na njoj dobivaju dodatnu težinu. 
Jasno da ne možemo pobjeći od ideologije koja nam je bliska i nema ni potrebe, ali kad se iznose činjenice treba pokušati biti objektivan.
Ne kuzim ovaj prvi pasus, tko ludi na koje činjenice? 
I još nešto
I sama sam kroz svoj forumski staž prijavila neke postove, ali nikada nisam javno zazivala moderatore na tim  temama. Ako se meni visi na forumu i što bi LEIRmam rekla  :Grin:  mazohisticki se vraćam na teme koje me zuljaju (šalim se  :Smile:  ) ne očekujem to od moderatora. Razumijem da imaju posla kojeg smatraju pametnijim u tom trenu.
Više razumijevanja očekujem od hrpe neistomišljenika na nekoj temi, a bila je i jedna konkretna takva tema za mene, da bar netko od njih zastane i počuje kad većina zabrije.
Ako ne mogu razgovarati normalno s tobom ili Zuskom, a stvarno mi ne treba policija u vidu moderatora. Gdje da bi ih prozivala gdje su. Tu su, odgovorit će na prijavljeni post. A da li će mi držati stangu na temi pitanje je njihovog razmišljanja i stavova, ne osobnih simpatija. I nema ti šta tu biti čudno iIi strano, sam Božo se ideološki priklonio  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

> a opetovano me handre s ove ili one strane. Za poludit!


Iz ovog sam zaključila da valjda ja "handaram" (što god to značilo), i da je to za poludit? A činjenica jest da sam prijavila post, da sam i puno prije prijavila jedan jako sličan post, i da znam da se na jedan nije reagiralo uopće, (ne može biti izgovora da se nije imalo vremena), ni na drugi, dok ja nisam napisala isto tako ružan post. Tako da baš po meni ne stoji da su "tu i odgovorit će na prijavljen post". Ma prijavljivala sam i neke druge u kojima se nabacivalo blatom, i nikad ništa. 

A nakon svega, uistinu sam mogla odtrpit i Zuskin, ni prvi ni zadnji.

----------


## AdioMare

> Vidiš, i meni su glasači sdp-a nejasni, i nejasno mi je kako ne vide ono što ja vidim. Ali neću se doticati ničijeg mozga, morala ni poštenja ..


I to je ok, što da ne!? 
Ja sam vlastitoj materi nejasna i ona je meni
Budući da mi je mater, nema šta si nije dozvolila izgovoriti mi, a ja sam suprotstavljala dokle sam mogla da ostane u nekim pristojnim okvirima jer mi je ona majka i poštujem ju. Što ne znači da nisam otišla kući plačući.
Ali nisam izvukla zaključak da me mater ne voli - to vučem paralelu s tvojim optužbama kakva se politika kuha u Rodinoj radionici i ostale teorije zavjera.
Prihvati da si ovdje u manjini sa svojim stavovima i to je tvoje 'ograničenje' u odnosu na nas ostale.

----------


## AdioMare

Ne, to si krivo zaključila. Mislim na suprotstavljene strane na bilo kojoj temi koje moderatora optužuju za pristranost i vuku za rukav. 
A handriti = hebati :cvijeta:

Puno se ljudi općenito vrijedjaju. Meni je to poprilično strano.
Danas mi je svekrva bila uvrijeđena jer ju susjedovo dijete već pitaj Boga koji put nije pozdravilo na cesti  :Undecided:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Prihvati da si ovdje u manjini sa svojim stavovima i to je tvoje 'ograničenje' u odnosu na nas ostale.


I to je to. A biti u manjini nije lako nikad. A da se tu i tamo provuce recenica koja nije ok, naravno. A ako citas postove na nacin da samo takve trazis, i naci ces ih, ne brini. Plus, u zavisnosti  tko pise i tko cita, rijeci imaju razlicitu tezinu. Pa je tako dijanu vise uvrijedila zuska, vec sto godina raspravljamo o toj recenici, od beti koja ju je direktno uvrijedila. Zanimljivo je to. 
U svakom slucaju, treba paziti kako pises, slazem se, al da si ti napisala da su biraci sdpa glupi, sad malo razmisljam o tome, ima am pravo, ma ne bih pilala o tome kolko ti pilas. handras. hebes  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

Hm. Kontra nekim predrasudama, ja sam logicna osoba. Ne smeta mi biti u manjini, smeta mi vrijedjanje. Moderator je konkretno reagirao kako sam navela. Nisam se uvrijedila na betino jer je receno u afektu, za razliku od tvrde, zacementirane generalizacije. Znam gdje je pocetak i uzrok. I opet se mene prozivalo u ovom topicu, ali opet na kraju sam ja ta koja pilam. Ne znam sto bih rekla, mozda stvarno najbolje da ovo bude forum politickih istomisljenika, drugacija misljenja se ocito tesko podnose.

----------


## AdioMare

> Hm. Kontra nekim predrasudama, ja sam logicna osoba. Ne smeta mi biti u manjini, smeta mi vrijedjanje. Moderator je konkretno reagirao kako sam navela. Nisam se uvrijedila na betino jer je receno u afektu, za razliku od tvrde, zacementirane generalizacije.


Čekaj malo....na vrijeđanje je odgovoreno sankcijama i isprikom - što ti ne prihvacas jer je, po tebi, puko ispoštovana forma. S druge strane takva ista forma ti je vrlo važna u komunikaciji, nema veze šta ljudi zaista misle? Ne kažem da je vrijeđa nje ok, ali po tebi ispada neka i toga ako je na finjaka? Pa još k tomu, uvrede na osobnom nivou isto te ne diraju jer i za njih imaš opravdanje - moram reć da sam, sve u svemu poprilično zbunjena. Ili ti nisi dosljedna, bez obzira na logiku? Vodis raspravu u smijeru koji ti jedino paše: svi se urotili protiv tebe.

----------


## AdioMare

Nevjerojatno mi je da si našla ispriku za komentar da se nekome gadiš ti osobno, ali ti je neoprostivo da netko uvredljivo govori 'o tebi' tek!!! kao o simpatizeru neke političke stranke?!

----------


## Beti3

Hvala ti, Dijana, što me shvaćaš. Ustvari mene su naljutile tvoje riječi, ne ti, naravno. Teško je, u ovoj forumskoj komunikaciji, to što se ne vidimo, a svatko od nas čita svojim očima, tako da često ono napisano i nije ono što se pročita. Osobno, nemam ništa protiv tebe, nemam nikakav razlog za to, čak smo se znale i složiti u prethodnim godinama  :Smile: 
Sjećam se Glavaševića i njegovih svakodnevnih radijskih javljanja iz Vukovara. Te su mi ratne godine jako ostale u sjećanju, ja sam ipak starija generacija i sasvim drugačije gledam na to doba, od onih koji su tada bili dječica.
Uglavnom, Glavašević mi je jako pozitivan lik i nije mi lako pročitati da je netko protiv njega i/ili njegovog sina. Tuga njegove tragične smrti mi je itekako jasna u sjećanju.
To što mi se ne sviđa HDZ kao stranka, ne znači da sam protiv ljudi koji su članovi ili glasaju za njih. Jučerašnji gaf  :facepalm: najviše postavljenog HDZeovca i nije bio nešto što bi mi popravilo mišljenje o stranci.  :Smile: 

Krule je danas dobro napisao komentar u vezi načina odlaska predsjednika Sabora (HDZ) na skijanje :  "Je*a me kupusov list ako sam ja ikad mislila da ću se vozat pod rotirkama!"
Reinerova sarma

----------


## AdioMare

Aha, ovo bi bila neka vrst isprike.
Šteta što ima prizvuk "oprosti, ali morala sam te uvrijediti, sama si to tražila".
Ali neću se petljati, Dijani različite uvrede različito sjedaju.

----------


## Dijana

Nemam ja što prihvatiti ili ne prihvatiti odluku moderatora, tko mene pita? Što se tiče postova zuske i beti, da, puno me manje smeta što će netko napisati na račun mene osobno, nego kako će netko okarakterizirati stotine tisuća ljudi, odnosno negirati kod njih sve ono što ih čini ljudima. Oprosti, ali mene to ledi.

Ja nisam pokrenula ni ovaj topic. Ovdje me se prozivalo, Dijana ovo, Dijana ono..
Pa čak i Tanči viče :Grin: :

[QUOTE=Tanči;2837983]Pa rekao je sam Reiner novinaru RTL-a: da je to njegov auto, da je njegova žena vozila i da nas je zeznuo...
Bome je.
I ne samo on.
Temu treba otključati![/QUOTE

Da valjda Dijana objasni kako je to Reiner zeznuo svekoliko hrvatsko pučanstvo..ajme, sad će me Tanči.. :Shock: 

Pa sam samo osjetila potrebu (opet) ukazati da nisam ja ta koja je iz čista mira pisala ovo i ono ...ali onda sam ja kao da smo u oš, itd, itd.

----------


## AdioMare

> Nemam ja što prihvatiti ili ne prihvatiti odluku moderatora, tko mene pita? Što se tiče postova zuske i beti, da, puno me manje smeta što će netko napisati na račun mene osobno, nego kako će netko okarakterizirati stotine tisuća ljudi, odnosno negirati kod njih sve ono što ih čini ljudima. Oprosti, ali mene to ledi.


Oprosti ti meni, ali preozbiljno dozivljavas svoju ulogu u tome!   :Undecided: 
Mene ledi to što je tebi ideologija ispred čovjeka.

----------


## AdioMare

Uglavnom, da ja dalje ne uzurpiravam ovaj topic možda bi i drugi rekli šta imaju na temu  :Rolling Eyes: 

Meni ne smeta što si ti glasacica HDZ-a pa ako tebi ne smeta što sam ja glasala za SDP možemo u miru jednom na kavu  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Hajde prestanite spamati forum . Otkljucala sam staru temu dok mi politika ne dojadi.

----------


## Dijana

Nije mi ideologija ispred čovjeka, baš naprotiv, zato me i ledi da je netko u stanju u ime ideologije degradirati ljude.
Ne razumijem o kakvoj mojoj ulozi pišeš i mom "preozbiljnom shvaćanju" iste, samo piskaram tu na forumu kao i ostali.

----------


## Dijana

Adiomare, ofkors.

----------


## AdioMare

Znači gledamo na istu stvar isto, samo iz drugog  ugla? Pa još bolje!

----------


## sirius

Ako ja vas dvije razumijem. : zbunj:
ali nema veze, glavno da se vi razumijete. :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ispricavam se na spamanju
meni je forum prirastao srcu
jedini forum koji pratim
rekla sam vec, politika je dio, jako važan dio, naših zivota
i utječe na nas, kao roditelje 
po meni takve teme imaju svoje mjesto i na roditeljskom forumu 
jer nije bitno samo da djeci usadimo stavove o zdravoj hrani
vec i da ih u svijet posaljemo kao osobe koje vole i cijene svoje, ali i poštuju tuđe, koje promisljaju, ne dopuštaju da ih se indoktrinira vec kritički preispituju informacije i donose svoje zaključke

----------


## AdioMare

Pa baš lijepo od tebe, Sirius  :Grin:  , nakon što zadnja dva sata zagovaram tvoju ulogu moderatora na forumu  :lool: 
Još i blebećem  :facepalm:

----------


## sirius

Mozda i mene Storma kazni zbog otkljucavanja :Grin: 
ne bih ja otkljucala, ali me zivo zanima sto ce se pisati o Rainerovoj sarmi koja je otputovala na skijanje u inozemstvo. :Saint:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

dobit ćeš 50 plankova
i 100 čučnjeva  :utezi: 

mislim da o sarmi nećemo ništa čuti
a ja se nadam da je uživatelju bila u slast

----------


## LEIRmam

> vec i da ih u svijet posaljemo kao osobe koje vole i cijene svoje, ali i poštuju tuđe, koje promisljaju, ne dopuštaju da ih se indoktrinira vec kritički preispituju informacije i donose svoje zaključke


Baš si ovo lijepo rekla :Heart: . Ja bih samo nadodala - zaključke, bili oni lijevi ili desni  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Baš si ovo lijepo rekla. Ja bih samo nadodala - zaključke, bili oni lijevi ili desni


hvala ti
što bi se reklo
glavno da su živi i zdravi
i da su lijevi  :Saint:

----------


## LEIRmam

> hvala ti
> što bi se reklo
> glavno da su živi i zdravi
> i da su lijevi


 :Laughing:  znala sam da nećeš izdržati!

----------


## cvijeta73

jeste gledali onaj film s w.allenom, kad mu sin, odgojen jelte u tipicnoj lijevoj w.allenovskoj familiji, najednom postane zestoki desnicar. Pa su svi, malo je reci, ocajni. Onda mu dijagnosticiraju tumor na mozgu. I svima lakne  :lool:  nema veze tumor, glavno da se zna uzrok  :lool:  eto. I u americi isto  :Grin:

----------


## Kosjenka

Cvijeto,  a jel možda znaš naslov filma?

----------


## cvijeta73

everyone says i love you. 

sad sam guglala, nije tumor, nego ugrušak.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

cvijeto, odlično
sjećam se toga

al zaistač
meni nekako mladost ne ide uz desno
mladost je puna ideala, ideja, ljubavi

znate onu, kažu da ju je rekao mudri Churchill
 "tko u mladosti nije bio ljevičar, taj nema srca, tko u starosti nije desničar, taj nema pameti"

----------


## marta

A kod nas sve naopako...

----------


## Bubica

ali sva istraživanja pokazuju da su današnji mladi desniji od svojih roditelja. Zamisli. Moj je stvarno mlad, ali mene zove -(kršitelj koda)y. Zbog mojih stavova :zanepovjerovat:

----------


## Bubica

> ali sva istraživanja pokazuju da su današnji mladi desniji od svojih roditelja. Zamisli. Moj je stvarno mlad, ali mene zove -(kršitelj koda)y. Zbog mojih stavova :zanepovjerovat:


haha, ne da mi forum pisati. Dakle, mali misli da sam hipi (ako prođe ovaj put)

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Tako je prof. na faksu pricao, kako je boravio u SAD-u, kasno navecer bio na bankomatu, okrene se, preko puta ceste stoji Afroamerikanac  :Wink: . I misli si, daj nemoj brijati, bit rasis, predi cestu, ides tim putem... Ode mu u susret, ovaj izvadi i prisloni pucaljku i uzme mu pare. A on pomisli, bolje da sam bio rasist.  :Wink: 

Nekad ja kad vidim izbjeglice i imigrante, pomislim "gle stvarno, to je 80% mladih muskaraca, sad ce oni ... (umetni crni scenarij po zelji), al to mi traje 20 sekundi, pa si argumentiram po meni ispravnim argumentima. 
I to sam htjela napisati Dijani (a cini mi se i Safran), ako sam dobro zapamtila, znala je navoditi "ne znate za te i te cinjenice"... Nije da ne znamo, ili ih ignoriramo. Gledamo na njih iz svog stajalista, a vecu vaznost pridajemo drugim cinjenicama. 
Opet cu o profesosu s faksa, kad je predavao o znacaju/problemima imigracije u SAD-u. I donio hrpu brojki i interpretacija - od porazne statistike, do turbo pozitivne statistike. Mi ga pitamo sto je tocno, on kaze oboje, a brojke izvlaci kako kome pase, tj. kako tko zeli istaknuti da im trebaju ili ne trebaju imigranti. 

Mislim da smo se umorili od one teme. Ili nam treba novi desnicar(ka), Dijana sigurno nema nista za dodati  :Smile: .

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ali sva istraživanja pokazuju da su današnji mladi desniji od svojih roditelja. Zamisli. Moj je stvarno mlad, ali mene zove -(kršitelj koda)y. Zbog mojih stavova :zanepovjerovat:


mene to užasava 
ti mladi desničari na našim prostorima
desni u onom najgorem smislu
nacionalisti, mrzitelji drugih nacija, drugih vjera, drugih seksualnih orijentacija

----------


## magriz

> mene to užasava 
> ti mladi desničari na našim prostorima
> desni u onom najgorem smislu
> nacionalisti, mrzitelji drugih nacija, drugih vjera, drugih seksualnih orijentacija


educirani su. sto drugo

----------


## Riječanka

zato ću ja biti vječito mlada, odnosno bez pameti u starosti  :Laughing: 

ne znam stvarno što bi se trebalo dogoditi da skrenem u desno, zaista neka boleština da me zadesi (moram reći MMu ako počnem sa izjavama da su ovi- vaki oni- onaki, nemam ništa protiv ni ovih ni onih ali bih ipak da su dalje od mene i moje djece, pa ne bih ni da imaju ista prava kao i ja, jer ja sam, eto, tu od stoljeća sedmog..., da me hitno naruči na sve moguće preglede...)

----------


## LEIRmam

Ah, kako slatko Riječanka, ja ću isto tako, samo u suprotnom smjeru od tebe. Nedaj Bože naravno takvog zla... :Smile:

----------


## LEIRmam

Osim naravno prve rečenice posta - i ja ću biti zauvijek mlada. I desna.

----------


## Beti3

Kaže meni Roda forum da sam dobila opomenu. I na dnu: Sve najbolje!
Hah! Još jedna i ban  :kettlebell: 
A što da radim "dugo u noć, u zimsku gluhu noć" bez foruma? Da "bijelo platno tkam"?

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Samo citat, bez pisanja  :Wink:

----------


## Riječanka

LEIRmam, glavno da mi obje imamo izbora (barem tako je mislio autor, ako sam ga dobro shvatila). i ako moram birati hoću li imati srca ili pameti, ja ću uvijek rađe izabrati srce.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ja ne bih rekla da je ljevica nepametna. Prije bih rekla naivna.
Ali me to za sto bi me se optuzilo za naivnost nije briga, jer ja mislim da zivimo u ovako dobrom svijetu u kakvom zivimo uglavom zbog lijevih ideja i nastojanja. Da ih nije bilo kroz cijelu povijest, Crnci bi sijedili na svom mjestu u busu, a ja se ne bih nikad skolovala niti imala pravo glasa.

----------


## Lili75

> Kaže meni Roda forum da sam dobila opomenu. I na dnu: Sve najbolje!
> Hah! Još jedna i ban 
> A što da radim "dugo u noć, u zimsku gluhu noć" bez foruma? Da "bijelo platno tkam"?


pretpostavljam Beti da je za ono kad si Dijani rekla da ti je odvratna.
Za prvu opomenu sam te branila (dodavanje tekucine uz dojenje) al za ovu drugu mislim da je zasluzena.

Iako bilo bi mi zao da.te nema na forumu ajd probaj se izrazit tako da ne zaradis opomene  :Smile: 

i zasto tu tipkate kad je otkljucana stara tema?  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> Samo citat, bez pisanja


pokušavam ja to, pa izdržim mjesec dana...pa opet mi neda vrag mira, moram ja ....ali zato u RL puno šutim, moram negdje nadoknaditi  :Smile: 




> pretpostavljam Beti da je za ono kad si Dijani rekla da ti je odvratna.
> Za prvu opomenu sam te branila (dodavanje tekucine uz dojenje) al za ovu drugu mislim da je zasluzena.
> 
> Iako bilo bi mi zao da.te nema na forumu ajd probaj se izrazit tako da ne zaradis opomene


Znam, ispričala sam joj se, takva me tuga uhvatila kad sam se sjetila Glavaševićevog glasa u onim ratnim vremenima, kada sam ga slušala svaki dan, pa sam preburno reagirala na njeno pisanje. Trudim se, trudim paziti što pišem, ali ne znam ako mi baš ide  :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Beti, ne trudis se. Prema meni su bila bezobrazna na jako benignoj temi. I iskreno ti mogu reci da si jedina bila bezobrazna a godinama sam aktivna na 4 foruma, od toga 2 roditeljska.
Ne pisem na temi o politici ali ju citam, i stvarno ti to nije trebalo.
Da i ono za dojenje i vodu sam citala. I fakat te ne razumijem

----------


## Storma

Razumijem potrebu za temom, i neka bude otvorena. Možda bih trebala početi kažnjavati moderatorskim poslom, ali pod mojim uvjetima  :Razz: 
Ok, i bar nekoliko marinaca uz  :Smile:  Nek se nađu.
P.S. Marinci su vježba  :Razz:

----------


## pikula

> cvijeto, odlično
> sjećam se toga
> 
> al zaistač
> meni nekako mladost ne ide uz desno
> mladost je puna ideala, ideja, ljubavi
> 
> znate onu, kažu da ju je rekao mudri Churchill
>  "tko u mladosti nije bio ljevičar, taj nema srca, tko u starosti nije desničar, taj nema pameti"


Eto znala sam da me netko razumije. Barem Churchill :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

hoćeš reći da nisi imala srca?  :Grin:

----------


## LEIRmam

> LEIRmam, glavno da mi obje imamo izbora (barem tako je mislio autor, ako sam ga dobro shvatila). i ako moram birati hoću li imati srca ili pameti, ja ću uvijek rađe izabrati srce.


Naravno da ću i ja izabrati srce, razum mi nikada nije bio jača strana, ali moje će kucati sa desne strane :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> hoćeš reći da nisi imala srca?


Mene sokira sto sebe pikula vec svrstava u stare.  :Shock: 
Lako za lijevo i desno ( strane svijeta mi i tako nikad nisu isle). :Grin:

----------


## sirius

I ja moram reci nesto ...poznajem neke ljude koji su izraziti desnicari. Ali su razumum radili ( i rade ) iznimne stvari, totalno mjenjaju sustav svojim djelovanjem.  Motivi i retorika su im potpuno " desni" , ali skupina koju zagovaraju i u ciju korist rade nije bitno da li je lijeva ili desna.

----------


## Mojca

A ja moram reći da znam mnoge koji nisu više mladi (prema osobnim dokumentima) ali su ostali lijevi, a ne čine mi se da su izgubili pamet (ni mladost duha).

----------


## Cubana

A kod mog oca obrnuta situacija. 
Veliki vjernik,p proljecar, vjecito desno, za boga i domovinu u starosti pravi ljevičar. 
Za napomenuti je da je svoj glas dao viliboru :rolleyes:

----------


## meda

Ah, u njegovo doba je to vjerojatno bio izraz  pobune. Danas su neka druga vremena. Mislim na Churchilla, ne na dedu :D

----------


## meda

Makar nije ni to dedino bez razloga. Kako mi u svemu kaskamo za zap.europom tako i ovo...

----------


## meda

Sorry, Cubana, tate!

----------


## Mima

Vilibor je ljevičar?

----------


## sirius

> Vilibor je ljevičar?


Pa tamo bi bio da se stranke izjasnjavaju o socijalnim pravima.
Lijevi su za vise prava , desni su za kapitalizam.
Samo kod nas se bas ne govori o tome. Nemamo vremena jer smo jos na partizanima i domobranima.

----------


## Mima

Jesu onda SDP/HDZ  lijevi ili desni?

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa tamo bi bio da se stranke izjasnjavaju o socijalnim pravima.
> Lijevi su za vise prava , desni su za kapitalizam.
> Samo kod nas se bas ne govori o tome. Nemamo vremena jer smo jos na partizanima i domobranima.


Bilo bi idealno da se uredno izmjenjuju na vlasti, kao republikanci i demokrati u Americi. Ali uz uvjet da i rade nešto... tako da se zemlja za vrijeme vladavine desnih oporavi gospodarski, a za vrijeme vladavine lijevih oporavi socijalno. Ali nažqlost, kod nas biti na vlasti ne znači ovo što sam napisala, nego samo znači da će biti bolje samo tim pojedincima koji su na vlasti. zato se tako krvavo i bore za fotelje. A raji kako bude.

----------


## Cubana

> Vilibor je ljevičar?


Po meni je on najljeviji od svih na trzistu.
Al taj glas viliboru navodimo kao "obiteljsku sramotu"  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Što rekao jedan od članova Živog zida, ŽZ je ljeviji od SDP-a i desniji od HDZ-a.

----------


## sirius

> Što rekao jedan od članova Živog zida, ŽZ je ljeviji od SDP-a i desniji od HDZ-a.


Da mi je samo znati sto to znaci. :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

sjećam se marksizma u srednjoj
bio je krug koji je pokazivao političke stranke
u dnu kruga je centar
odmah lijevo je umjerena ljevica, desno umjerena desnica
što se ide dalje lijevo i desno je sve radikalnije
da bi se u vrhu kruga našle radikalna ljevica i radikalna desnica, koje se preljevaju jedna u drugu
i znam da je kao primjer radikalne ljevice bilo staljinovo doba koja je kao ljevica, ali tako radikalna da prelazi u krajnju desnicu

----------


## cvijeta73

Radnicka fronta  :Grin:  a zivi zid je imao super sansu sa delozacijama da se profilira u nekakvu ajmo rec radikalnu ljevicu koja, za razliku od spomenute RF nije salonska. Da nije poceo brljati sa teorijama zavjera. Pa cjepiva, chemtraili...

----------


## pikula

> hoćeš reći da nisi imala srca?


Ne nego da sam već stara.  :Smile:  Bila sam ja radikalnije lijevo nego svi vi skupa kao klinka. Samo sam rano ostarila.
Ili Hitlerov Nacionalsocializam koji je bio toliko lijevo da je postao mjerna jedinica radikalne desnice.

----------


## pikula

Baš mi se sviđa ovo što je Peterlin napisala. Pametno.
Sad sam sva umjerena  :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Pikula, polako i strpljivo, do prave  starosti možda stigneš do 360.stupnja  :Grin:

----------


## pikula

:Trči:

----------


## Mojca

Gle nje, kud ti se žuri... pa fino ti čoksa kaže, polako i strpljivo... a ti odmah u trk. 
 :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

možda je uvidjela zablude pa bi se htjela što prije vratiti lijevo  :Saint:

----------


## Mojca

:Grin:

----------

